# Quartz Divers Take A Beating !



## Johnny7 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well,

My two have anyway 










Cheers, J7


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep I'd agree with that, as long as there still working that's the main thing


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I like watches to look mint or well used... the odd scratch just seems to be well, not enough... LOL


----------

